# Attaching 3" Glass Globe To Walking Cane



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been searching for method of attaching a 3" glass globe to the top of a carved snake walking cane I am carving. I think I am close to a solution. I have purchased "Magic Sculp" a two part epoxy clay to attach the globe to the walking cane.

Has anyone used Magic Sculp before?

Will the magic sculp attach to the globe well enough to hold on to the top of the walking cane?

Just curious if anyone has done something simular.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

depends on what you mean by holding it on, it isn't adhesive per se. I have used magic sculpt as a base layer on armatures for sculpting, I don't know that I would want it holding anything on its own though. What's your idea?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm planning to try and drill the glass globe. It's solid 3" glass paper weight, so I'm hoping to try and drill a small hole into the bottom.

I've been looking at drilling glass on the internet. Looks like I can get s special drill bit for glass. This will be a new thing for me.

Want to use the Magic Sculp as a buffer between globe and stick.

What do you think?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

So, you would use a threaded rod/epoxy to connect the globe to the shank, and the MS would act as a seat? If so, then yes that could be a viable option. Really it would just be a spacer object. MS is really sticky when you first mix it, so let it sit for about 3 or 4 minutes and use baby powder on your hands. Once it hardens you can carve and sand it (24 hours is preferable)


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Two of the 3" globes arrived today and, they are not 100% glass as I have feared. I removed a piece of felt from the bottom and the inside of the globes appear to be some type of masonary material, looks like concrete. I'm sure I can drill this material with a masonary bit.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks good.Sounds that like all you need is a threaded steel bar and expoxy resin. drill a hole into the globe and stick give the steel rod a good coating of resin it wont move. Just check you get the the hole in the middle,any doubt about it make the hole slightly bigger in the stick fill with epoxy resin putty,but doubt if you will need to.I fastern all my toppers with resin you cant get them of without smashing the topper or the stick.I usually drill so i get a 4" rod in both the shaft and topper(2"in deep each item).

I just fix the topper 1st then check to see if it sits okay on the stickisif it does just pop the resin on the rest of the rod pop it into the stick job done. in.you shouldne need a cradle, but if you do try using a piece of bone itt can be shaped to fit the stick ,then drill a large hole in the center of the bone it wiil help the globe to sit well and looks good Just remember its fast drying so you cant adjust it after a few mins

i use siver nickel or bone collars always look good it just give a nice quality finish.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

By the way i use a 8mm threaded rod you should get away with a 6mm rod it cheap and strong just see how it goes and check the rod dia. to suit you

It will also help to cover any chips in the globe if there is any


----------

